# Knock Knock Joke



## Dimli (Feb 3, 2005)

Knock, knock..


----------



## zilpher (Feb 3, 2005)

who's there?


----------



## Dimli (Feb 3, 2005)

Michael Jackson.


----------



## Dimli (Feb 3, 2005)

.........................._Michael Jackson who?_


----------



## Dimli (Feb 3, 2005)

You're on the jury!


----------



## macleanb (Feb 3, 2005)

LLLLLOL


----------



## The Tamer (Feb 7, 2005)

Anyone read the book "Pile on the Road", by G.G. Dunnitt?


----------



## macleanb (Feb 8, 2005)

Yeah - but I prefered:

I Like Fish by Ann Chovie


----------



## The Tamer (Feb 8, 2005)

Preferred the twists in "Rusty bedsprings" by I P Nightly


----------



## macleanb (Feb 8, 2005)

For you:


The Effects of Alcohol by Sir Osis of Liver


----------



## The Tamer (Feb 8, 2005)

"Will he do it?" by Betty Wont is a favourite of my auntie.


----------



## macleanb (Feb 8, 2005)

OK I capitulate:

http://www.allowe.com/Humor/book/Funny Book Titles.htm


----------



## The Tamer (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey, that list doesn't include the book "I had the worst job ever" - an autobiography by Mae Ling Poo.


----------



## Von Pookie (Feb 8, 2005)

Ooh, Al Lowe! Nice choice


----------



## macleanb (Feb 8, 2005)

Glad you approve - really.  Was a little nervous when I saw it was a mod on the thread.


----------



## The Tamer (Feb 8, 2005)

I thought mine were funnier.  Perhaps I've found my new vocation?!?!


----------



## macleanb (Feb 8, 2005)

Its amazing what alcohol does to your perception ;-}

p.s. does this count as playing nicely Miss?


----------



## The Tamer (Feb 8, 2005)

How dare you call me "Miss"!


----------

